# Fades and Twin Peaks leg challenge



## Fade (Aug 11, 2002)

This is THE journal for our yucky leg workout.


----------



## Fade (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok I'm first.

8/10/02

Laying leg curls: 200(stack)x6, 150x6, 150x6, 150x6
Not too bad

Squats: 225x22, 225x20, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15, 225x13
Ouch...yes OUCH   Not moving up in weight.

Good fuckin mornings: 50x20, 50x16, 50x20, 50x15, 50x15, 50x14
Never done them before...gonna move the weight up next time and pull off the 4 sets of 25.

Seated calf raises: 100x20, 100x15, 100x15, 100x17, 100x15, 100x20
Def adding more weight next week. Way too light.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

NICE!  I'll use those same weights on Wednesday and see what happens!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh man this sucked!  I forgot the exact plan so my sets and reps are a bit off in the first and last exercises.  But here's how day one, Phase 1 went:

Laying leg curls, 50 pounds (either my hammys are pathetic or my stack is effectively heavier, probably a bit of both)

50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 9

Hams were pumped, burning already.

100 Rep Squats (these were the WORST)

225 x 20 (by rep 12 I knew this would suck)
225 x 20 (burning bad, hoy crap, 60 reps left)
225 x 15 (I might die now, I'll never finish this)
225 x 20 (second wind, legs numb, not sure where this came from) 
225 x 13 (back to wanting to die, considering hurling)
225 x 12 (Thank F-ing God its over, can I pass out now)

Yeah, I'll be sticking with this weight for a while. 

100 Rep Good Mornings (also never done em before)

50 x 35
50 x 33
50 x 32

Too light, still sucked though.  Hope I'm doing 'em right!  Aren't SLDLs better?

Seated calf raises (Using free weights on the machine)

135 x 12
180 x 12
180 x 12
180 x 12
180 x 12

I have never hated stairs more.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh this is gonna be good....
_<rubs hands together>_

Oh, hope you guys don't mind a reply post?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

Any comment that gives TP grief is a good one


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Any comment that gives TP grief is a good one




Someone is bitter.  Wonder why?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

Who me???  I'm not bitter at all!!!

It's just that you've delt out workouts and diets that totally kick a persons butt for so long now it's about time to see you suffer a little, too... and that goes for fade as well!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

If I don't suffer it wasn't a good workout!  Actually I feel really good now.  Legs have a nice tingly pump, my metobolism FEELS like a stoked fire, I am enjoying this.  But wait until tomorrow when I can't walk and then I really whine and complain!

Hey B, can you move my leg pics into here -- they will serve as before pics.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

*TP's BEFORE PICS*

No problem...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks...now watch them grow!


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

Damn, I forgot to take pics of my legs.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Maybe we'll have time tonight to take the pics


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2002)

*8/17/02
                             Legs*

                             Laying leg curls: 150x8, 150x7, 150x7, 150x8

                             100rep Squats: 225x20, 225x20, 225x20, 225x14, 225x15, 225x11 

                             100rep Good f'in mornings: 50x25, 60x20, 60x20, 60x20, 60x16

                             Seated calf raises: 135x15, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

looks like the squats didn't get any easier....DAMN!  Not looking forward to tomorrow....


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 20, 2002)

I have to tell you....rarely does anyone have the BALLS to get through the 100 rep squats! Good job!...Ya'll should up the w8 though


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

TP - The idea of a bunch of us doing this is awesome.  When I started getting nauseous after the first 50 reps I had to think....well TP and Fade and butterfly and Erilay are doing it.  So I did it!  I might have bailed otherwise.....


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

I lightened up TPs rear.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for your support w8 -- knowing you are watching is helping to keep us going!

W8 -- are you crazy?  What do you want it to take 28 sets?  I was hoping it'd be easier tomorrow and then I could up it.  I'll tell you what -- YOU TELL ME how much I should be doing tomorrow for squats.....

NG -- I totally agree.  And that thought will help me tomorrow when I am about to pass out!

Thanks Craig.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 20, 2002)

LMAO...ok...but try to get all 100 in 4 sets, and once you can do that, _then_ you can increase your w8


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

Deal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Day 2 -- Phase I

Laying leg curls, 70 pounds 

70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 6
70 x 6

Next up, the dreaded 100 Rep Squats (wise-ass W8 challenged me to increase the weight despite the fact that it took so many sets last time -- so I did.  I upped it 10 pounds)

235 x 25 (crap. 10 pounds more and I get 5 more reps...this is going to be cake!)
235 x 15 (holy crap, could only get 15, first set took its toll!)
235 x 15 (if I keep the reps here it'll suck but I'll finish)
235 x 18 (set 4 seems to be my second wind set) 
235 x 10 (hey....what are all those black things floating around in front of me)
235 x  9 (mommy!)
235 x  9 (not so bad, getting a third wind and finished with 101 reps!)

Next week, same weight, 5 sets tops!

100 Rep Good Mornings (I REALLY hate this exercise!)

70 x 25
70 x 25
70 x 25
70 x 25

Seated calf raises -- did Donkey's instead 

130 x 25
130 x 25
130 x 25
130 x 25

So, will I be sore tomorrow?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

Good morning TP (no pun intended)

Looks like you are burning right about now???

That's okay, you keep burnin' -- as long as I get more pics of that rear, no one's calling a fireman!!!  LOL


----------



## Fade (Aug 21, 2002)

Legs didn't get sore hardly at all this time. Hmmm

Gonna have to push it harder.

TP, get 4sets of 25 then up the weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah, I know, I know....I couldn't help myself!  I was about to do 225 again and then I heard w8's comment over and over!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

BTW, I am thinking of doing 100 reps with 225 on the flat bench next chest workout to prove how wussy my legs are.  How many sets do you think that will take?  I think I can do it in 5 or 6, tops.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Day 2 -- Phase I
> 
> Seated calf raises -- did Donkey's instead


Hey... can you do that???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Listen here missy!  The seated calf machine was busy!  Its just calves anyway....


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey...but we had a deal?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

I know!  But I couldn't live with you saying I should add w8 and not adding w8!!!!  It was an impulse decision!  By the 4th week I'll get the 100 reps in four sets with this w8!

Also, I was thinking.  Next week is my last week before my "official" bulk cycle.  As a change I thinking about picking once major exercise for each bodypart, picking a good w8 and doing 100 reps.  For example, on monday I'd do chest and bench 225 for 100 reps.....break things up a bit!


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

*8/25/02*

Laying leg curls
150x8
150x8
150x8
150x8

Squats
225x20
225x15
315x10 I couldn't resist
405x7
225x25 2sec down
225x23 fast

Stiff leg deadlifts
225x12
225x10

Goodmornings
70x15

Gym getting ready to close. Went to get some calves in.

Seated calf raises
135x20
135x15
135x15
135x15
135x16
135x15


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey whats up with all that!!!!!!!

SLDL??????

Upping the weight!  Come on, you only have one more at this phase now!  Nest pahse should be better!

BTW, how did you get so many reps with 225 at the end???


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

After doing the 315 and 405 the 225 felt light.

The last set of 225 was done 1sec up and down.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

As long as you went deep!


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

When I use the 402 timing my lower back wants to give out way before my legs. Lactic acid burn from hell.


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> As long as you went deep!


Parallel

The only time I go ATF is with 135 to warm up my knees.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Day 2 -- Phase I -- to compare to todays....
> 
> Next up, the dreaded 100 Rep Squats
> ...



Day 3 -- Phase I
Laying leg curls, 70 pounds 

70 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 5

100 Rep Squats at 235 

30
25
20
15
12

2 extra reps, the fatigue really set in fast, next week I'll up it to 250 even though I didn't do it in 4 sets.

100 Rep Good Mornings (I REALLY hate this exercise!  Does it do anything???)

70 x 25
70 x 25
70 x 25
70 x 25

Seated calf raises -- (added supersets with standing raises) 

4 sets

YEAH!  Only one more week of this crap!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 100 Rep Good Mornings (I REALLY hate this exercise!  Does it do anything???)


I was wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

When you get an answer, let me know!


----------



## Fade (Aug 29, 2002)

One more week?? COOOOL!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

until phase II.....


----------



## Fade (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh....phase two huh?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 29, 2002)

Well boys I am impressed!!!   I almost pass out just doing 4 sets of 8-12 reps on squat. 100 reps.... I do that and you'll be invited to my funeral!!!! 

Good mornings?? Is that where you hold the weight in front of you and bend at the hips until your back is parallel to the floor and then back up??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

GMs... you hold the weight same place you do for squats, and then bend at the hips until your back is parallel to the floor and then back up.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> GMs... you hold the weight same place you do for squats, and then bend at the hips until your back is parallel to the floor and then back up.



Gee sounds more like a lower back workout than hamstrings???


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi butterfly,

The Good mornings are for your hams, and I believe the movement should be like stiff leg deads where you stick your butt out as much as possible. If you don't feel it in your hams then you need to stick you butt out more. Watching butterfly do this would be quite enjoyable, sorry had to put that in.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Craig 

...and your right about needing to stick your butt out while keeping your knees locked... hence the stiff leg part...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Day 3 -- Phase I
> ...



For comparison day 3 is above:

*DAY 4 -- Final Day of Phase 1* 

90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 5
90 x 5

100 Rep Squats at 235 --FINALLY GOT 'EM in four sets!

30
25
25
20

What a pump!

GMs w/ 70 -- 4 sets of 70 (hope I never do these again!)

Calves -- supersetted seated w/ donkey

Next week its Phase 2, I am pretty stoked!

Hey Fade where is your Day 4???????????????


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

I'll post it. I keep forgetting to bring in my workout note book. I'm behind on posting a few workouts actually.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

You're such a goofball sometimes


----------



## Fade (Sep 8, 2002)

Not gonna do the second phase of the leg thingy.

Gonna hit the heavy weights again.

Recent leg pics


----------



## Fade (Sep 8, 2002)

2


----------



## Fade (Sep 8, 2002)

3


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

dam, you guys are nutz!
Now, I am gonna have to do it.....
I'm not looking foward to it, but I will do it....naybe not the good mornings, as I do stiffies and deads for my hams on back day, but I will do those insane squats!
I never thought I'd say this to a man, but damn Fade...nice legs!
Excuse me, but I need to go do something really manly......


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks for the comp Burner.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

*YUMMY!!!*


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

YOUR LEGS LOOK AWESOME FADE!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Why thank you P. I try...I try.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

your welcome! You can tell that you have worked hard!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

Fade, you are bailing on me?  I did day one Phase two today:

Front Squats w/ 225 (went REAL deep, below parallel, way below)
5, 6, 5, 5, 5 -- last set was real tough.  Shoulders hurt!

Wide stance deads, 505 timing, did em sumo style with 275:
5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Leg Curls, 801 timing, these hurt!  50 pounds:
5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Then calves.

My legs are looking better and more cut already!


----------



## Fade (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, sorry.

I do deads on back day and don't want to change it. I also miss the heavy weights.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I did day one Phase two today:
> 
> Front Squats w/ 225 (went REAL deep, below parallel, way below)
> ...



Just so you could see the improvement:

DAY TWO -- Phase two:

Front Squats w/ 245 (went REAL deep, below parallel, way below)
5, 5, 5, 4, 4 Ouch on the front delts!

Wide stance deads, 505 timing, did 'em sumo style with 315:
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Leg Curls, 801 timing, these hurt! 60 pounds:
4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Then calves.  This was all Yesterday morning.  I didn't feel so hot after, I think it was the low carbs the 2 days before.  So yesterday I had some carbs!  Legs hurt today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

DAY THREE -- Phase two:

Did it Friday, you can see my legs are really starting to get stronger, compare to above.  And I can see my legs making some real improvements.

Front Squats w/ 255 (went REAL deep, below parallel, way below)
5

So I made it 275 for sets 2-4,
5, 5, 4

And did last set at 255 for 5, felt light!

Wide stance deads, did 'em sumo style with 315:
5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Leg Curls, 801 timing, these hurt! 70 pounds:
4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Then calves.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

I am know I am in this on my own now but I (leg) press on!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

you're not all alone!  the ladies are with you and we're still watching!  that's awesome that you're getting so much stronger!

are you looking forward to phase 3 yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks NG -- means all the difference.  I am actually enjoying phase 2 and parts of phase 3 look odd, but yes.

What I like most is that I have learned quite a bit.  Its the little things.  Never done a 1 1/4 rep and I liked those for curls.  I also like slow 801 cadence for curls.  I also like the front squat -- I like how I can get REALLY deep and will do probably 2 sets either before or after my heavy back squats.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah... we haven't forgotten you TP!!!  You're still tops on our list!


----------

